# Ventil PE-Anschließen im Ex-i Kreis



## Andre1977 (14 Januar 2022)

Hallo,

Hinweis: das ist mein erstes Ventil das ich in Zone 1 anschließe.

Es geht um Ein Ventil Anschluss das in Zone 1 im Ex-i Stromkreis angeschlossen werden soll.
Zur Hardware von Norgren:
- Ventil                        Typ: 9710032
- Betätigungsmagnet Typ: 3039.

Was mich stutzig macht, das ich bei den Betätigungsmagnet ewinen PE-Anschluss hat.
Ich noch keine Blaue Leitung mit PE gefunden habe.
Bis jetzt hatte ich nur Eigensichere Sensoren mit zwei Adern, noch keine Aktor im EX-i Stromkreis.

Wie gehe ich mit dem PE-Anschluss um bei dem Ventil?

MIt freundlichen Grüßen
André


----------



## 3.#6 (14 Januar 2022)

Hallo,
Ölflex EB gibt es auch mit GNYE, 0012501-0012507
Ich habe bisher keine einzelnen Ventile so verbaut, nur alles mit Ventilinseln.


----------



## winnman (15 Januar 2022)

Blaue Leitung sollte doch nur eigensichere Stromkreise sein.

So wie ich das verstehe ist das aber kein eigensicherer Kreis, dann dürfte man auch keine Blaue Leitung legen.


----------



## Andre1977 (15 Januar 2022)

Ich freu mich  

Danke 3. #6, für den Tipp.
Bei Lapp hatte ich nicht gefunden, weil ich auf 0,75 mm² fixiert war.
Bin mal gespannt ob ich das 3G1,5 in den Stecker bekomme.


3.#6 schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher keine einzelnen Ventile so verbaut, nur alles mit Ventilinseln.


Ich auch nicht, wir benutzen auch normalerweise Ventilinseln. Der Umbau wurde so verkauft, das ich die vorhandenen Ventile und Sensoren wieder verwenden soll.🤷‍♂️
Ging jetzt schon in die Hose, weil ich die Sensoren nicht für Zone 1 geeignet sind.

Hallo Winnman,
es handelt sich um einen Ex-i Stromkreis.

Ich hatte noch kein Ventil in Zone 1 im Ex-i Kreis, wo der PE mit angeschlossen wird.

Wie verhält es sich mit dem PE-Anschluss im Ex-i Stromkreise, muß man da was beachten?
Ich habe gehört, das es auch Ventil-Stecker gibt, wo der PE nach aussen geführ wird und dann mit einer Schraube am Potenzialausgleich angeschlossen werden kann.

Was den Ex-i Stromkreis betrifft, bin ich mir unsicher mit dem PE.
Da ich noch nicht so erfahren bin.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Januar 2022)

Bezüglich Erdung scheint es spezielle Anforderungen zu geben bei eigensicheren Kreisen, hier steht was dazu:



			https://www.phoenixcontact.com/assets/interactive_ed/local_de/modules/0000732/index.html
		


Genaueres wird man wohl der Norm entnehmen müssen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Januar 2022)

Vor allem der geforderte Querschnitt mit entweder 2x1,5mm² oder 1x4mm² dürfte bei kleinen Geräten problematisch werden.


----------



## Andre1977 (15 Januar 2022)

Oh vielen Dank Thomas, für den Tip.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Januar 2022)

Ich hab nur ganz selten mit ATEX zu tun daher mal die dumme Frage:
Ist die Norgren 3039 Spule überhaupt für Zone 1 geeignet?
Ich kenne es eigentlich auch nur so, wie von Thomas beschrieben.
Wenn PE, dann mind. 4mm² ... Aber das ist bei der Spule eigentlich gar nicht möglich.


----------



## Andre1977 (16 Januar 2022)

Ich kenne die Norgren Artikel nicht so gut.
Aber ja die Spule ist für Zone 1. Zwei anrufe bei Norgren haben bis jetzt nicht weiter geholfen.
Morgen soll ich ein Rückruf bekommen.
Die Kinder sind jetzt beschäftigt, jetzt ha e ich Zeit zum lesen


----------



## s_kraut (28 Januar 2022)

Naja, scheint tatsächlich eigensicher zu sein



wie 2G und ia zusammenpasst, muss mir bitte noch jemand erklären


----------



## Andre1977 (4 Februar 2022)

Hallo Forum Gemeinde,

ich entschuldige mich für mein Spätes feedback. Ihr kennt es ja mit den Material Problemmen. Hatte deswegen viel zu tun.

Zum PE Anschluss vom Ventilbetätigungsmagnet 3039:
- Von der Fa. Norgren bekommen ich keine Antwort.
- Der Enkunde sagt auf keinen fall erden.
- Was ich mir bis jetzt erlesen habe: a. PE min. in 1,5mm² und wenn über Z-Diode angesteuert wird ohne Schutzleiter.

Von meiner Site aus bin verunsichert. Einerseits muss in der Ex-Zone jedes Tewil geerdet werden und der Endkunde mient hier wird nichts geerdet.
Kann mir jemand vieleicht noch ein Tip geben, in wekcher richtung ich suchen könnte.
Oder ein Schlüsselwort wo ich mit Ecosia weiter komme.

@s_kraut, ich bin Ex noch nicht die helle leuchte, aber nach meiner Tabelle:
- 2G = 2 steht für   Zone 1 und G steht für gasexplosinsgefährdete Bereich
- ia = Gibt die Schutzart für das elektrische Gerät. "ia" steht für Eigensicherheit Zone 0 und 20 ( in meinem fall für die Spule)


----------



## s_kraut (4 Februar 2022)

Andre1977 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum Gemeinde,
> 
> ich entschuldige mich für mein Spätes feedback. Ihr kennt es ja mit den Material Problemmen. Hatte deswegen viel zu tun.
> 
> ...


Die Ex-Norm DIN EN 60079-0 #15 sagt zur Erdung:
_Elektrische Geräte mit Metallgehäuse müssen ein zusätzliches äußeres Anschlussteil für einen Potentialausgleichsleiter
haben; _
es gibt Ausnahmen wenn z.B. der Potentialausgleich anderweitig gewährleistet ist.

Wenn am Ventil ein äußerer Erdanschluss vorgesehen ist, dann würde ich ihn anschließen.
Entscheidend dürfte die Frage sein wo: Es sollte natürlich das gleiche Erdpotential sein wie die umgebende Struktur - z.B. Maschinengestell.
Nicht irgendwo im Schaltraum 500m von der Anlage entfernt.

Eine äußere Erdung sollte außerdem eine gewisse mechanische Robustheit aufweisen, also alles unter 4mm² ist m.E. Murks.
Schutz gegen Selbstlockern (edit: +Korrosion) und Ableitwiderstandsmessung gehören auch dazu.



Andre1977 schrieb:


> Von meiner Site aus bin verunsichert. Einerseits muss in der Ex-Zone jedes Tewil geerdet werden und der Endkunde mient hier wird nichts geerdet.
> Kann mir jemand vieleicht noch ein Tip geben, in wekcher richtung ich suchen könnte.
> Oder ein Schlüsselwort wo ich mit Ecosia weiter komme.


Der Kunde kann die Erdung dann wenn du mit deiner Arbeit und Doku fertig bist wieder wegbauen wenn er meint; damit hat er dann allerdings den Hut auf weil er das System verändert hat.


Andre1977 schrieb:


> @s_kraut, ich bin Ex noch nicht die helle leuchte, aber nach meiner Tabelle:
> - 2G = 2 steht für   Zone 1 und G steht für gasexplosinsgefährdete Bereich
> - ia = Gibt die Schutzart für das elektrische Gerät. "ia" steht für Eigensicherheit Zone 0 und 20 ( in meinem fall für die Spule)


Richtig.
ia ist von der Auslegung her für Zone 0/20, drum wundert mich dass das Gerät nur 2G hat.


----------



## Andre1977 (4 Februar 2022)

Danke s_kraut,

mein gedanke ist, den "den Ventilbetätigungsmagnet 3039" mit einem Leitung 3G1,5 (in blau) anzuschließen, auch den PE.
In unmittelbarer nähe ca. 5m kommt mein Ex i Kasten, wo die Ventile angeschlossen werden. 
Der gedanke ist dann die Hutschiene vom Ex i Kasten mit an den nächsten Potenzialausgleich an der Alage mit 6 mm² zu erden.
Dann schliesse ich den PE im Ex i kasten an eine PE Klemme an.




s_kraut schrieb:


> Richtig.
> ia ist von der Auslegung her für Zone 0/20, drum wundert mich dass das Gerät nur 2G hat.


Das habe ich beim tippen auch gefragt.
Vieleicht hat jemand noch eine Antwort darauf.
(es geht um Ventilbetätigungsmagnet 3039 von Norgren)


----------



## s_kraut (4 Februar 2022)

Andre1977 schrieb:


> Danke s_kraut,
> 
> mein gedanke ist, den "den Ventilbetätigungsmagnet 3039" mit einem Leitung 3G1,5 (in blau) anzuschließen, auch den PE.
> In unmittelbarer nähe ca. 5m kommt mein Ex i Kasten, wo die Ventile angeschlossen werden.
> ...


Musst halt schauen weil die PE-Klemme im Fall dass irgendwo in der Anlage elektrisch was in die Hose geht Spannung führen kann.
D.h. räumliche Trennung von den Ex-i Klemmen vorsehen.

Kann auch sein dass die Ventilspule eine Schutzisolierung hat und kein Metallgehäuse (das musst du beurteilen), dann braucht es keine Erde.


----------



## Andre1977 (7 März 2022)

Hier eine kleiner zwischenstand:


s_kraut schrieb:


> Die Ex-Norm DIN EN 60079-0 #15 sagt zur Erdung:
> _Elektrische Geräte mit Metallgehäuse müssen ein zusätzliches äußeres Anschlussteil für einen Potentialausgleichsleiter
> haben; _
> es gibt Ausnahmen wenn z.B. der Potentialausgleich anderweitig gewährleistet ist.


Danke s_kraut.

INFO von Pepperl und Fuchs:
"
Wir sehen zunächst auch keinen Zusammenhang mit der allgemeinen Erdung eigensicherer Stromkreise.
Dies wird beispielsweise in der DIN EN 60079-14, Kapitel 16.2.2.3 und 16.2.3 behandelt.
Weiterführende Informationen sind in den Kapiteln 6.4 und 9.6 zu finden (ebenfalls DIN EN 60079-14)."

Die Lösung liegt dem anschein nach in den DIN Normen:
1. DIN EN 60079-14
Kapitel 16.2.2.3
Kapitel 16.2.3
Kapitel 6.4
Kapitel 9.6
2. DIN EN 60079-0 #15

Was drin steht kann ich noch nicht sagen, weil ich kein zugriff auf die DIN Norm habe.
Ich kümmere mich,aber.


----------



## ducati (7 März 2022)

Grundsätzlich sollte man sich ne Schulung antun, wenn man an EX- Anlagen rumbasteln will, zumindest einer in der Firma. Wer unterschreibt denn bei Euch für den ganzen Kram? Da gehört ja noch mehr dazu, normgerechte Doku z.B.
Ansonsten machts auch Sinn den TÜV dazu zu holen, der sagt dann schon, was alles falsch ist...
Bei uns geht die Diskussion schon viel früher los, ist das überhaupt EX und wenn ja, welche Zone? Der Kunde will immer nix, damits billig wird. Die Diskussion schieben wir dann dem TÜV zu...


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte man sich ne Schulung antun, wenn man an EX- Anlagen rumbasteln will, zumindest einer in der Firma. Wer unterschreibt denn bei Euch für den ganzen Kram? Da gehört ja noch mehr dazu, normgerechte Doku z.B.
> Ansonsten machts auch Sinn den TÜV dazu zu holen, der sagt dann schon, was alles falsch ist...
> Bei uns geht die Diskussion schon viel früher los, ist das überhaupt EX und wenn ja, welche Zone? Der Kunde will immer nix, damits billig wird. Die Diskussion schieben wir dann dem TÜV zu...


Das geht u.u. noch ein Schritt weiter. Arbeiten im EX Zone.  Arbeiten mit z.b. EX Werkzeug. 100 genehmigen in 3 Fach Form....


----------



## Andre1977 (7 März 2022)

Hallo ducati,


ducati schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte man sich ne Schulung antun, wenn man an EX- Anlagen rumbasteln will...


Haste recht, die Anlage ist echt ein rumgebastel und für sowas brauche ich echt noch mal eine Schulung.
Ich werde mein Chef darauf ansprechen.

Wie bauen Ex Anlagen mit unserem Standart Artikeln und da hat alles seine richtigkeit.

Bei der der Anlage die ich habe werden manche Artikel wieder verwendet (in EX)
Und da habe ich schon Sensoren gefunden die nur für Zone 2 zugelassen sind, obwohl ich Zone 1 habe.
Die Sensoren habe ich ersetzt.
In meinen Augen rechnet sich das Überhaupt nicht, in einer Ex Zone die alten Teile wieder zu verwenden.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem TÜV.


----------



## ducati (7 März 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Das geht u.u. noch ein Schritt weiter. Arbeiten im EX Zone.  Arbeiten mit z.b. EX Werkzeug. 100 genehmigen in 3 Fach Form....


Die richtigen Arbeitsschuhe...


----------



## Andre1977 (9 März 2022)

Andre1977 schrieb:


> Hier eine kleiner zwischenstand:
> 
> Die Lösung liegt dem anschein nach in den DIN Normen:
> 1. DIN EN 60079-14
> ...


Mein Fazit
Ich denke die Lösung ist in der DIN EN 16.2.2.3 und 16.2.3.
Da das Schaltbild 13 von dem Betätiger Typ 3039, von der Fa. Norgren, den PE mit vorgibt.
Ist davon auszugehen, das dieser mit angeschlossen werden soll.

Aus der DIN EN 16.2. nehme ich mit:
- Das der PE-Anschluß, das gleiche Potenzial wie die Anlage haben muss (z.B. Erdung aus dem Schaltschrank)
- Mindest Querschnitt 1,5 mm²
- Da ich ein zwischen klemmkasten habe, trenne ich die Ex i Klemmen und PE Klemmen mit einem 5 cm fadenmaß.
steht halt nicht in der Norm, aber ich denke mir sicher ist sicher.


----------



## s_kraut (10 März 2022)

Andre1977 schrieb:


> Mein Fazit
> Ich denke die Lösung ist in der DIN EN 16.2.2.3 und 16.2.3.
> Da das Schaltbild 13 von dem Betätiger Typ 3039, von der Fa. Norgren, den PE mit vorgibt.
> Ist davon auszugehen, das dieser mit angeschlossen werden soll.


Klingt plausibel


Andre1977 schrieb:


> Aus der DIN EN 16.2. nehme ich mit:
> - Das der PE-Anschluß, das gleiche Potenzial wie die Anlage haben muss (z.B. Erdung aus dem Schaltschrank)


Erdung aus dem Schaltschrank ist aus meiner Sicht nicht optimal, eher dem Anlagenpotential gegenüber. Gerade wenn es darum geht das Gehäuse gegen elektrostatische Aufladung zu schützen.
Wer weiß wie weit weg der PE des Schaltschrank weg geerdet ist.


Andre1977 schrieb:


> - Mindest Querschnitt 1,5 mm²


Das ist aus meiner Sicht das Minimum für interne Erdung, aber wenn außen am Gehäuse Erde dran soll dann allein wegen mechanischer Festigkeit >4mm² Cu oder >10mm²Al


Andre1977 schrieb:


> - Da ich ein zwischen klemmkasten habe, trenne ich die Ex i Klemmen und PE Klemmen mit einem 5 cm fadenmaß.
> steht halt nicht in der Norm, aber ich denke mir sicher ist sicher.


doch doch steht drin.
Empfehlung PTB Link: 3.10 Anschlussteile, Kabeleinführungen (6.2, 6.3, 6.5, 10.9) 3.10.1 Anschlussteile für eigensichere und nichteigensichere Stromkreise müssen räumlich voneinander getrennt sein [*Abstand 50 mm* oder geeignete Trennwand (kürzeste Strecke (Fadenmaß) ebenfalls *50 mm*)]. Für eigensichere Stromkreise untereinander, bei deren Verbindung die Eigensicherheit aufgehoben wird, gilt ein Abstand der Anschlussteile von 6 mm, für eigensichere Anschlussteile gegen Erde 3 mm (jeweils Mindestwerte).


----------



## Andre1977 (11 März 2022)

Hallo s_kraut,
danke für dein Feedback 

Beim Letzten Punkt hast du mir noch mal die Augen geöffnet.


----------



## s_kraut (11 März 2022)

Gern.
Wenn du mit ein paar Fotos hast, kann ich es demnächst mal mit zum TÜV nehmen.
VG


----------

